# New betta



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

*New betta - Not doing so hot..*

So, I just got my first betta. I wanted a fish for work, and my mom gave me a fishbowl so I put a beta in it. 

Problem: The betta, though still alive, stays very very still on its third day in the tank. It doesn't seem to be eating. I am feeding it tropical fish flakes. The tank is about a gallon or two..not sure. I have large nickle sized stones at the bottom. I used declorinator, and have been treating the tank with a small amount of Eco-start. 


I've never taken care of a betta fish before....but i do know it should be moving a bit more then it is. What can I do, I don't want the poor guy to die in there...


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

If you're on day 3 or more he may just need a water change. You'll probably want to do a couple 50-100% water changes a week. My betta also doesn't care for fish flakes. He likes the pellets made especially for betta's. I also give him the occasional bloodworms or brine shrimp.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

do you know the temperature of the water? bring that up a little and he should start swiming more also some bettas will not eat flake food so try pelits and bloodworms.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

It will take some time before bettas get used to there new home, just give him some time and he will be alright.
You can get a 2-1/2G--5G tank for like 16 bucks, I would really really suggest getting one for your betta.
Then with the heater, filter (opt.), gravel, and plants, it woulden't be all that much.
Like 40 bucks


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

like above said, give the betta some better food. if you can't get frozen food and such, you can use betta pellet food. those food made just for bettas. in my experience, ocean nutrition's betta food actually work quite well. here is some info on them http://www.ibcbettas.org/ibc_sales.htm#Instant (i am not trying to advertise on here...)

anyway, the water temp should be around 76-80. a little above or below is ok, but it is better for the fish in that temp. 

i suggest you invest on a heater. you can buy a new tank if you want to, but the gallon bowl you have now should work well if you keep up with the water change, max 2-3 days 100% water change. daily change is even better. as for the rocks or gravel, i am not a fan of them. you can keep them in if you want to, but to me it just harder to do water change and i would get rid of them. so is the plants. i won't have anything in besides the fish and the heater. again, that was just my opinion, so if you don't want a bare tank, you can keep those stuff in.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

The thing is, this is an office fish. I know that he would do better if he had biological filtration and a heater and all that..but so far my cost is 2.50 for the betta, becuase the tank was a gift. He already seems to be doing a little better today (swimming around and what not). I'll get betta flakes and I'll do some water changes, but I honestly think daily water changes are unneccessary.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I decided to take the advice, and I did a 40% water change. 

......

The Fish is now Dead.


----------

